# Arid Tan Canada Flags



## 2Charlie (3 Nov 2005)

Anyone got some leads, I require two. 

Can trade out for some nifty cool patches from my little sandbox.

PS, to the person who asked about the STAY BACK patches.   They might have some after Jan 06, or would you pref the 'Stay back 100 M or you will be shot'.


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2005)

2Charlie said:
			
		

> Anyone got some leads, I require two.
> 
> Can trade out for some nifty cool patches from my little sandbox.
> 
> PS, to the person who asked about the STAY BACK patches.   They might have some after Jan 06, or would you pref the 'Stay back 100 M or you will be shot'.



2Charlie...PM on it's way to you regarding Timmies!! Boy did I get a surprise in the mail today...so ignore my last PM.


----------



## Big Foot (19 Nov 2005)

Hey Charlie, you might actually want to try CP Gear for this one. They sell them.
http://cpgear.com/detail.aspx?ID=75


----------



## KevinB (19 Nov 2005)

Supply Captain


----------



## Farmboy (23 Nov 2005)

http://www.oneshottactical.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=oneshot&Product_Code=PT-IRFL&Category_Code=PT


            ;D


----------



## KevinB (23 Nov 2005)

Sorry Dude - did not know you carried them.


----------



## McG (23 Nov 2005)

2Charlie said:
			
		

> Anyone got some leads, I require two.


Try clothing stores.


----------



## Farmboy (24 Nov 2005)

> Sorry Dude - did not know you carried them.



  ;D

 I actually just got them in.


----------



## TCBF (24 Nov 2005)

Hey Farmboy, tell your supplier that after 41 years, he oughta know the Cdn flag is a 1x2 rectangle, not a square.

 ;D

Tom


----------

